# Can you date this Sears serial number?



## Vintagedad (Nov 14, 2018)

Can anyone decipher this? The bike is a Sears free spirit with its original purple paint. I have everything minus the wheels, chainguard and pedals. I already have a set of wheels removed from a later style schwinn girls bike to throw on. I have a bunch of pedals too so I’ll just grab a set and plug them on when I get around to getting it back to being rideable. I’ve had it sitting in the garage for awhile now so I’ll probably get around to putting it back together over the winter. I’d guess it’s a later built model but I can’t seem to find any information on deciphering this serial number.  I know it’s not a valuable bike,  hence why I’m just putting it together from parts I’ve accumulated.


----------



## rfeagleye (Nov 15, 2018)

Sears bikes don't have a date code like Murray and Huffy muscle bikes do, even though they are made by Murray and Huffy. The codes on the bikes are the catalog numbers and don't correspond to a date. I have had luck using the website Wishbookweb, that has Sears catalogs scanned, I look through them for the bike and go from there. 

My guess is that the bike is a mid to late 70's though, I think they started using the sticker Free Spirit head badges about that time. Look for information in 1975-76-77. Good luck with the search!


----------



## Vintagedad (Nov 15, 2018)

rfeagleye said:


> Sears bikes don't have a date code like Murray and Huffy muscle bikes do, even though they are made by Murray and Huffy. The codes on the bikes are the catalog numbers and don't correspond to a date. I have had luck using the website Wishbookweb, that has Sears catalogs scanned, I look through them for the bike and go from there.
> 
> My guess is that the bike is a mid to late 70's though, I think they started using the sticker Free Spirit head badges about that time. Look for information in 1975-76-77. Good luck with the search!




Thanks for the reply.  I’ll start checking the website you provided.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Nov 15, 2018)

Bikes are usually just past half way through the catalog. Page 300+ or so. A royal pain flipping pages 10 at a time but a good source of info.


----------



## Vintagedad (Nov 16, 2018)

1966fastbacks said:


> Bikes are usually just past half way through the catalog. Page 300+ or so. A royal pain flipping pages 10 at a time but a good source of info.




I’ve been flipping through and the closest I’ve found so far is a 72 free spirit but the part numbers don’t seem to match up to the serial number I posted.  I can’t see the head badge good enough to see if it matches. 

The part number for the 72 is 6 N 47668N.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 16, 2018)

If I could " Date" a bike,     I'd "Date" a Schwinn.......more Curves !


----------



## rfeagleye (Nov 16, 2018)

Try the 1975 Sears catalog on Wishbookweb, pages 426 and 427. I think that might be your bike. Catalog number is 6C 47981N, which is pretty close to the number you posted. Does that look like your bike? Post a picture of the whole bike if you can.


----------



## Vintagedad (Nov 17, 2018)

rfeagleye said:


> Try the 1975 Sears catalog on Wishbookweb, pages 426 and 427. I think that might be your bike. Catalog number is 6C 47981N, which is pretty close to the number you posted. Does that look like your bike? Post a picture of the whole bike if you can.





I don’t know for sure if the banana seat is original or a later replacement. The pedals were put on there by the previous owner and are new.  It’s been sitting in my garage for a while so it could use a wipe down.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 17, 2018)

Cool Muscle,  looks like a Murray built frame .


----------



## rfeagleye (Nov 17, 2018)

Interesting frame on that one. That doesn't look like a Murray frame to me, the rear dropouts have cut outs in them, Murray frames aren't like that.

Also, it has a three piece crank, it might be foreign made. I'll look in the catalogs later and see if something jumps out.

That headbadge sticker being round like that does look like the one in the 1975 catalog though.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 17, 2018)

rfeagleye said:


> Interesting frame on that one. That doesn't look like a Murray frame to me, the rear dropouts have cut outs in them, Murray frames aren't like that.
> 
> Also, it has a three piece crank, it might be foreign made. I'll look in the catalogs later and see if something jumps out.
> 
> That headbadge sticker being round like that does look like the one in the 1975 catalog though.




Good catch , guess I should have waited for the last pic to download.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Nov 17, 2018)

I've looked through all the years and ya that chainring and crank aside it's that fork crown that gets me.


----------



## Vintagedad (Nov 17, 2018)

rfeagleye said:


> Interesting frame on that one. That doesn't look like a Murray frame to me, the rear dropouts have cut outs in them, Murray frames aren't like that.
> 
> Also, it has a three piece crank, it might be foreign made. I'll look in the catalogs later and see if something jumps out.
> 
> That headbadge sticker being round like that does look like the one in the 1975 catalog though.




This thing really has me confused. I thought it must be later with the crank etc. but the part number and look were very close on the 75 you found.


----------



## Vintagedad (Nov 17, 2018)

1966fastbacks said:


> I've looked through all the years and ya that chainring and crank aside it's that fork crown that gets me.




The fork crown is def different good catch.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Nov 18, 2018)

Does everyone agree it's a Sears Murry built?
Free Spirit helps narrow the date.
Crank and ring have been replaced.
But.
The fork crown looks differant than what is pictured in the catalogs and the internet.
The stays are angle cut at the down tube which is differant than the catalog pics.
One number of the serial number is hidden by a weld.
505 in the serial number - i thought Sears was 502 - I'm probably wrong but....
Intersting bike.


----------



## Vintagedad (Nov 20, 2018)

1966fastbacks said:


> Does everyone agree it's a Sears Murry built?
> Free Spirit helps narrow the date.
> Crank and ring have been replaced.
> But.
> ...




Everything I looked up said sears numbers were 502. I just don’t know the answer here and it appears it will remain a mystery as I don’t think anyone else does either. I’ve searched up and down and can’t find an exact match for it anywhere. Did Sears ever offer any custom bikes or promo bikes etc?


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Nov 20, 2018)

For sure an interesting bike. I bet someone will eventually read this and know what is going on. This is the kind of bike i like. I am still looking for a  Jan.66 Fastback with the old school serial number. Good luck.


----------



## Vintagedad (Nov 21, 2018)

1966fastbacks said:


> For sure an interesting bike. I bet someone will eventually read this and know what is going on. This is the kind of bike i like. I am still looking for a  Jan.66 Fastback with the old school serial number. Good luck.




Thanks, hopefully your right and someone will figure it out. Good luck on your fastback acquisition and thanks for your help! I appreciate the effort from everyone who responded and/or checked into the bike! For now i guess I’ll just throw some wheels, etc. on it and enjoy it.


----------

